# What staple gun or nail gun for subfloor



## Zero Punch

We used 1/4crown staples on 3/8 over 3/4 but I've never stapled 1/2 in down though I have demoed some on a ceramic replacement that was, they didn't seem to hold that well but they skimped on the staples if I recall. I generally nail 1/2 in but the only time I use it much is over old strip wood floors that are rough. Years ago when hardwood was the normal finish floor, builders used 1/2 subfloor and would use 19/32 in kitchens and other soft tile areas. near the end of that time before they switched to 3/4 and carpet the better builders would nail and screw. The screws were only on the long seam running perpendicular to the joists and between them. That being said, for what your doing I'd screw the whole thing down with some 7/8 sq drive deck screws. Run your plywood parallel to what is already down make sure your seams do not fall on those already there be 6-8ins offset screws 4' on seams 6-8' in the field.


----------



## Bryman

*Glue it and screw it*

You do not staple sub floor you need to use screws and apply glue anywhere it contacts joist OR IT WILL SQUEAK OVER TIME. lest you plan plan to live there till you die and tear it down. do it right it's not right to pass your mistakes on to someone else.


----------



## Bud Cline

You are installing "underlayment" on top of your subfloor. Underlayments for vinyl flooring are usually 1/4" and it is stapled all of the time. Use 1/4" crown and 1-1/2" in lenghth.

If using 1/2" underlayment a 1/4" crown will still work IF you have a gun that will drive a staple a minimum of 1-3/4" long.


----------



## rusty baker

And do NOT put glue between the underlayment and subfloor.


----------

